# Will Silver Dollar fish...



## Fish Lover Boy (Dec 15, 2009)

Attack or eat Neon Tetras? I'm wondering because soon I'll get a 50 gallon freshwater tank, and I want to get some Silver Dollars and Neon Tetras, but I'm worried if the Silver Dollars will bother the Neon Tetras.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

50 gallons is too small for silver dollars in the long run and no they wont eat the neons but I wouldnt advise putting the two together.


----------



## Fish Lover Boy (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay, but The Aquarium Wiki says the minimum tank size is 45 gallons.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't listen to Aquarium Wiki, listen to us


----------



## Fish Lover Boy (Dec 15, 2009)

Is there any types of tetras that can be a replacement for a Silver Dollar, then?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try some congo tetras.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

A 55 gallon tank is the absolute minimum for Silver Dollars. They are much better off in a 75 gallon tank or larger. If you want some different tetras go with Bleeding Heart, X-Ray, or Serpae Tetras.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What about emperor? They look really neat (extent of my knowledge)


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Emperor Tetra's are pimp, my friend used to have a school of em until he put iron supplements into his water. The one that survived is the size of my thumb.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Silver dollars are prone to panic and smashing into the glass, so they need a lot of room. They aren't quite as nippy as a tetra of their size would be expected to be, ( _pirahnas are tetras, by the way_ ) but if kept in a school they'll tend to ignore other fish.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> *1) Silver dollars are prone to panic and smashing into the glass*, so they need a lot of room. They aren't quite as nippy as a tetra of their size would be expected to be, ( _pirahnas are tetras, by the way_ ) *2) but if kept in a school they'll tend to ignore other fish.*


FLB:

*1) Including other stupid things too numerous to mention!*

*2) I did not find this to be the case.*

They will destroy a planted tank.

Stocking Silver Dollars was one of the worst moves I have made in fish keeping.

TR


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> FLB:
> 
> *1) Including other stupid things too numerous to mention!*
> 
> ...


This is why I don't have any real plants in my 125.


----------



## Fish Lover Boy (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay, thanks. I'm planning on getting some Tetras from That Pet Place, like, Penguin Tetras and Glowlight Tetras.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Fish Lover Boy said:


> Okay, thanks. I'm planning on getting some Tetras from That Pet Place, like, Penguin Tetras and Glowlight Tetras.


Glowlights, like Neons, are hardy little buggers too. I think it's nice to see a colorful tank with Neons, Cardinals, and Glowlights.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

There is actually a type of tetra called a false silver dollar, you could take a look at that and see if you like them.


----------



## Fish Lover Boy (Dec 15, 2009)

That Pet Place has False Silver Dollars.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Those would work fine if you like them


----------

